

How did you make your first million dollars? - good answer - dpaluy
http://www.quora.com/Money/How-did-you-make-your-first-million-dollars-1/answer/Ching-Ho

======
GFischer
That's a really good read. However, he doesn't answer the question, he
apparently started with close to a million (says the cost of his restaurant
was U$ 800.000).

I haven't made a million (my net worth is about 10.000 dollars), but my father
has, starting from about 0.

How he did it: studied law, worked hard for 10 years at a law firm, became one
of the best in his field, then opened his own practice.

With some of his savings, he invested really smartly on real estate (there was
a crash in 2002/03 here in Uruguay) and got 5x/10x returns (we're at the peak
of the housing bubble now), all the time working 14/16 hours a day (he's a
workaholic).

